# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  El hombre del tiempo; historias y anécdotas.

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hace tiempo que quería abrir este hilo, porque estoy seguro de que todos conocemos algunas anécdotas e historias antiguas y actuales de nuestros hoy numerosos hombres del tiempo. El primero que recuerdo era don Mariano Medina, pero voy a empezar por una anécdota de don Eugenio Martín Rubio, que comenzó a sustituirle a finales de los sesenta durante sus ausencias, y más tarde de forma definitiva a su jubilación.

Seguro que los más mayores conocéis la historia que os voy a contar: recuerdo el día que Martín Rubio predijo que al día siguiente nevaría en Madrid, y que se jugaba el bigote a que así sería; al día siguiente, sin más explicaciones, apareció en pantalla sin su mostacho.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## FEDE

> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Hace tiempo que quería abrir este hilo, porque estoy seguro de que todos conocemos algunas anécdotas e historias antiguas y actuales de nuestros hoy numerosos hombres del tiempo. El primero que recuerdo era don Mariano Medina, pero voy a empezar por una anécdota de don Eugenio Martín Rubio, que comenzó a sustituirle a finales de los sesenta durante sus ausencias, y más tarde de forma definitiva a su jubilación.
> 
> Seguro que los más mayores conocéis la historia que os voy a contar: recuerdo el día que Martín Rubio predijo que al día siguiente nevaría en Madrid, y que se jugaba el bigote a que así sería; al día siguiente, sin más explicaciones, apareció en pantalla sin su mostacho.
> 
> Un saludo cordial a todos.


Buenas tardes.

Jajajaja..... eso me recuerda esa frase tan conocida que se escuchaba entoces, que decía "te equivocas más, que el tío del tiempo"

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Yo soy más de los tiempos de Maldonado, Montescdeoca, Ana de Roque y el infame Picazo.

Ahora mismo no recuerdo ninguna anécdota de ellos.

----------


## aberroncho

> Seguro que los más mayores conocéis la historia que os voy a contar: recuerdo el día que Martín Rubio predijo que al día siguiente nevaría en Madrid, y que se jugaba el bigote a que así sería; al día siguiente, sin más explicaciones, apareció en pantalla sin su mostacho.


Yo estaba pequeño, pero recuerdo a estos dos que comentas y también a Fernando Medina, hermano de Mariano Medina. Después recuerdo a Manuel Toharia, pero no se si hubo alguno mas entre ellos.
Con respecto a lo del bigote de Eugenio Martín Rubio yo lo tenía asociado a una apuesta de que llovía en Almería, y como no llovió......
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Yo estaba pequeño, pero recuerdo a estos dos que comentas y también a Fernando Medina, hermano de Mariano Medina. Después recuerdo a Manuel Toharia, pero no se si hubo alguno mas entre ellos.
> Con respecto a lo del bigote de Eugenio Martín Rubio yo lo tenía asociado a una apuesta de que llovía en Almería, y como no llovió......
> Un saludo.


Puede que se lo jugara más de una vez.

----------


## aberroncho

He estado rebuscando por la red y he encontrado esto. Parece que es como dice Los Terrines, a no ser que como dice Luján se lo apostara mas veces. De todas formas esto lo recuerdo muy vagamente y no sé por qué me sonaba lo de la lluvia en Almería.

" Si nieva en Moscú, y el avión de Nueva York-Madrid tarda menos de seis horas en el trayecto, al día siguiente nevará en Madrid. Como ésto ha pasado hoy, mañana nevará en Madrid y estoy tan seguro que de no ser así mañana me afeito el bigote ". Al dia siguiente, y sin hacer ningún comentario sobre el particular apareció con la zona que el dia anterior ocupaba el bigote totalmente despejada.

----------


## REEGE

La verdad es que yo no recuerdo ninguna, tan sólo, cuando creé el hilo TIEMPO DE BRASERO... que encima fue cuando hacía calor y algún compañero se quedó extrañado con eso de "tiempo de brasero".
Por lo demás sólo decir que en Viso del Marqués y desde su palacio, se hizo un año el día Meteorológico Mundial y se montó un buen alboroto al lado de Maldonado, que era el que por ese tiempo daba las noticias del tiempo. Todos querían una foto con él y los agricultores preguntándole como sería el año...jejeje

----------


## embalses al 100%

> La verdad es que yo no recuerdo ninguna, tan sólo, cuando creé el hilo TIEMPO DE BRASERO... que encima fue cuando hacía calor y algún compañero se quedó extrañado con eso de "tiempo de brasero".
> Por lo demás sólo decir que en Viso del Marqués y desde su palacio, se hizo un año el día Meteorológico Mundial y se montó un buen alboroto al lado de Maldonado, que era el que por ese tiempo daba las noticias del tiempo. Todos querían una foto con él y los agricultores preguntándole como sería el año...jejeje


Jajajaja, los hombres del tiempo están muy solicitados.
Yo que soy un aficionado principiante, mi entorno esta siempre preguntándome. Aunque no me creen.
Todavía recuerdo, cuando predije que el Huracán Vince(sin mirar en Internet ni ver lo en la tele, observando el cielo), y todos se lo tomaron a pitorreo y se rieron de mí. Les dí poca al día y medio siguiente cuando empezó a diluviar  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## aberroncho

Estamos hablando de los hombres del tiempo en el pasado, pero os imagináis los hombres del tiempo dentro de unos 15 o 20 años?
Igual vemos por alguna TV dando el tiempo a algunos de nuestros jovencitos, Embalses al 100%, Ceheginero joven, Miguel Ángel R.B..........ojalá se cumpla, porque ya apuntan maneras.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ah bueno, del pasado.
Eso del bigote lo he leido por ahí en un libro.
Pero no conozco ninguna historia así de los hombres del tiempo, ni de mi paisano Maldonado, ni de alguno de sus sucesores.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Voy a alimentar este hilo con algo que no se si es una historia, o una anécdota, o no se qué será. Yo recuerdo en la niñez, con los primero televisores, a don Mariano Medina, siempre tan serio, haciendo sus predicciones, y apoyando las mismas en el entonces famoso barco k, una estación meteorilógica fija en el Atlántico. A mí entonces me daba la impresión de que se trataba de un barco al noroeste de la península ibérica donde había un marino en cubierta con una mano sobre la frente mirando hacia poniente, y que no sabía cómo comunicaba a don Mariano lo que pasaba en la zona, que, previsiblemente, en un par de días, o quizá algo menos, llegaría a nuestras costas gallegas.

Os voy a copiar un enlace para que podáis leer un artículo del año 2006 donde so ilustraréis algo más sobre estas estaciones meteorológicas:

http://www.tiempo.com/ram/2720/las-a...as-el-barco-k/

Un cordial saludo a todso.

----------


## perdiguera

Eso que pones es lo más antiguo que recuerdo.
Me encanta el enlace. Gracias.

----------


## sergi1907

Uno de los meteorólogos que más me gustaban era Alfred Rodriguez Picó, que hace unos años daba la previsión en TV3.

----------


## perdiguera

> Uno de los meteorólogos que más me gustaban era Alfred Rodriguez Picó, que hace unos años daba la previsión en TV3.


Ese creo recordar que también perdió una apuesta que se auto hizo.

----------


## Luján

http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2012/09/marianomedina




> *Emotivo homenaje a Mariano Medina en Toledo*
> 
> 27/09/2012, Castilla-La Mancha  .- En el marco del 125 aniversario de la creación del Servicio Meteorológico en España, se celebró el pasado 26 de septiembre un póstumo homenaje institucional a Mariano Medina, el primer hombre del tiempo, en el Palacio de Lorenzana, ubicado en el centro histórico de Toledo, ciudad en la que vivió su infancia y juventud.
> 
> El acto que fue presentado por José Miguel Viñas, divulgador del tiempo en Radio Nacional, contó con la participación de José Antonio Maldonado, que hizo una emotiva evocación de la figura de Mariano Medina. En la mesa que presidió el acto estuvieron el Presidente de la Cortes de Castilla-La Mancha, Vicente Tirado; el Delegado de Gobierno en Castilla-La Mancha, Jesús Labrador;  el Alcalde de Toledo, Emiliano García-Page; el Presidente de AEMET, Daniel Cano; y la Vicerrectora de la Universidad de Castilla-La Mancha, Fátima Guadamillas.
> Uno de los momentos más emotivos del homenaje, al que acudieron numerosos familiares, amigos, excompañeros de trabajo y admiradores,  ocurrió cuando el Delegado de  Gobierno entregó a los familiares de Mariano Medina una placa conmemorativa y, sobre todo, durante la entrega de un ramo de flores a la viuda del homenajeado  por parte del Presidente de AEMET.
> Tras el homenaje se hizo una mesa redonda en la que participaron, entre otros, el hijo mayor de Mariano Medina; su compañera de TVE, Pilar Sanjurjo; el exportavoz de AEMET, Ángel Rivera; su paisano y hombre del tiempo David López Rey; el experto en Historia de la Meteorología, Manuel Palomares; y el meteorólogo, Francisco Martín León; además de José Miguel Viñas y José Antonio Maldonado.
> Fue un acto entrañable en el que quedó constancia del  gran prestigio profesional y científico de Mariano Medina en campos tan diversos como la comunicación, la investigación y la docencia; y, sobre todo, de su humanidad y bondad, así como del imborrable recuerdo que dejó entres sus familiares, amigos y compañeros.
> 
> ...

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

A propósito de Mariano Medina, he encontrado este enlace http://www.tiempo.com/ram/223/entrev...ariano-medina/ en el que entrevistan a la viuda e hijo de Mariano Medina. En la misma, se mencionan algunas anécdotas que os copio:

¿Nos podríais recordar algunas anécdotas de su vida como hombre del tiempo. ?

Hay una que siempre cuentan en televisión, aunque yo no recuerdo habérsela oído a él, y es aquella de los compañeros del telediario, con Pedro Macías a la cabeza, que aprovechando que sólo salía en pantalla de cintura para arriba, le gastaron la broma de bajarle los pantalones estando en plena actuación. El mantuvo el tipo como si nada y la audiencia ni se enteró.
Otra es que, durante la época en que sólo salía en pantalla su brazo, hubo algún periódico que lo aludía como El brazo de Santa Teresa.
Hay otra que me parece más simpática y se refiere a su participación, allá por 1963, en el programa de Nochevieja de TVE. El programa se grabó con bastante antelación y simulaba la típica fiesta de fin de año, en la que además de artistas, cómicos, etc, también tenían breves intervenciones algunos de los colaboradores habituales de la casa. Su intervención, presentada por Jesús Alvarez (padre), habría de consistir, según marcaba el guión, en hacer el pronóstico del tiempo para todo el año que comenzaba, ¡nada menos!. Ante tan disparatado compromiso, él optó por el tono humorístico y preparó un pronóstico en forma de soneto, que leyó vestido de esmoquin, con confeti y serpentinas por encima, copa de champán en la mano y que, imitando a Quevedo, decía así:

La predicción me manda hacer Violante
y en mi vida me he visto en tal aprieto,
vaticinar un año que es bisiesto
es cosa peliaguda ¡Qué diantre!.

Que en enero y febrero habrá escarchas y hielos
es cosa bien sabida y que yo espero;
marzo será ventoso y abril muy jarreante;
mayo y junio muy malos para el mal estudiante.

En julio y en agosto hará un sol de justicia,
por San Ambrosio, amigos, hará un calor de espanto
y aflojará un poquito para San Agustín.

A septiembre se tiemble, que es propicio a la pifia,
el Otoño en la Corte será siempre un encanto
y el invierno, ay de mí, vendrá tras San Martín.

Si otoño es seco y al fin
llueve en el día de Santa Bibiana,
lo hará catorce días y una semana.

Pero la que más gracia nos hace a la familia y además no es conocida es la que se produjo cuando, en junio de 1981, el Rey invitó a mis padres a la multitudinaria fiesta que, con motivo del día de su santo, celebraba en el Palacio de Oriente. En los jardines los Reyes saludaban a los invitados, puestos en fila, y al llegar a mis padres les saludaron con simpatía, comentando el Rey : Ha habido suertecilla con el tiempo, ¿eh don Mariano?, recordando el aguacero que tuvieron que sufrir en la fiesta del año anterior, y la Reina dijo a mi madre :  La primera vez que vi en España la televisión me encontré con la cara de su marido. Debe resultar como una carga tener un marido tan conocido como el suyo, y mi madre respondió a bote pronto : Pues Su Majestad debe saber bastante de eso, porque no parece que su marido sea un desconocido, concluyendo la Reina entre risas: Claro, qué tonta soy. 

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Aunque no es una historia del hombre del tiempo, sí que es una vieja historia relacionada con la meteorología la que os voy a contar:

No sé si sabéis que los cuando los marinos hablan de los 40 rugientes están hablando de los mares del sur a partir de esas latitudes (hay quien también habla de los 50 aullantes y de los 60 ululantes). Antiguamente los marinos se ponían un anillo en la oreja cuando habían pasado los cabos del sur (Buena Esperanza, Leewin y Hornos), aunque actualmente se los pone cualquiera (es broma). El haber surcado esos tres cabos daba derecho a una serie de privilegios, como ponerse tres anillos en la oreja,  permanecer de pie ante reyes y mear contra el viento.

Os pongo el enlace de la wikipedia donde he tomado parte de esa información:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandes_cabos

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

Lo de orinar contra el viento lo había oído yo de los que cruzaban el Ecuador, pero es más probable que fuera con los cabos, por los que se pasaba peor. Especialmente el de Hornos.

----------


## REEGE

Al orinar contra el viento lo único que te puede pasar es que te pongas como una sopa... :Big Grin: , no????jejeje

----------


## Los terrines

> Al orinar contra el viento lo único que te puede pasar es que te pongas como una sopa..., no????jejeje


Desde luego, yo no lo haría, pero se supone que si un marino con las embarcaciones y los medios que había en tiempos remotos tenía un par de........ para rebasar Hornos, Leewin y Buena Esperanza, sería capaz de derrotar al viento con su meada.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

